# 300 Members!



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow!


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

And it only took dbsforums to go down.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

:eek2: :lol:


----------



## rmassey (Apr 23, 2002)

Yup, DBSforums is gone ??? so here I am.

Does anyone know the final word on dbsforums?

Anyway, gald to be here, thanks for the service.
Hope I can dodge the D*/E* wars over here.

BTW, I have E* , 4700 and a 4000, no PVR yet.
Paid up yearly thru Dec and will then eval the merger, offerings, technology, etc and see what is best. 

L8R,
rm


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

DBSForums is NOT gone. The server is down and Dan Collins is out of town and not available to restore service.


----------



## rmassey (Apr 23, 2002)

Nice to get blasted on my first post......

I'd didn't say gone for good..... just gone when I made my post.

relax


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry about that Rmassey. 

DBSforums is John's baby, he is very protective with it like any good dad should be. 

I dont think he was trying to snap at you.

Anyways welcome to DBStalk.COM! :hi:


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rmassey _
> *Nice to get blasted on my first post......
> 
> I'd didn't say gone for good..... just gone when I made my post.
> ...


I`ll bet he wanted to "lock" your post, but didn`t have the right keys on this forum :lol:


----------



## Edward E Suleski (Apr 23, 2002)

Rmassey we all have are glaring imperfections and John H is no exception,if you don't take my word for it?Who said to err is human but to forgive is devine?


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EricG _
> *And it only took dbsforums to go down.  *


Somehow I missed this one ... Anyway ,

In relation to your statement, it is interesting to me that DBSF.. has beed around quite a while longer than most of the other DBS, HT forums, but still has membership ( currently showing about 3500 ) considerably lower than other forums, some of which boast upwards of 19,000 + members.

Remember also that DBSF.. received advertising on Dish Network ( and a personal administrator appearance on a tech chat ) for a while, which makes my statement even more interesting.

Basically my question is: With the long term duration and high exposure DBSF.. has received over the years, why do they remain much, much lower in memership than younger, less advertised forums ?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Frapp you can say DBSforums. Its not a dirty word. 

Part of the problem is (and we see it here) is that 80% of the visitors here are unregistered, they just come here to read and learn.

The never post so no need to register.

With DBS most questions are answered for all it just takes some work to find the answers.

With the other AV forums people have a problem with a specific piece of equipment so they are looking for help thus register.

While we would love everyone to register here we know that will never happen. All are welcome just the same!

Hi All!


----------

